# Hitch options



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

They are goosenecks. You will see 5th wheel when you get into horse semi's


----------



## Jackets (Nov 3, 2013)

Ya, goose is simple to find. Just curious why no fifth when it's a nicer hitch (in most people I knows opinion).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

5th wheels have less articulation ability vs goosenecks, The articulation issues aren't a *major* issue, but given some of the uneven ground that horse trailers may find themselves, every little bit helps.

A 5th wheel hitch consumes much more of the trucks bed vs a gooseneck which (in the case of horse people) is often better used for other stuff. Hay, water, gear, etc.

Gooseneck hitches have weight capabilities that far exceed most run of the mill fifth wheel hitches.

Gooseneck balls often "flip" out of the way, or are relatively easily removed making the entire truck bed usable. Even if left in the bed they consume a miniscule amount of space. 5th wheel hitches are a PITA to remove, take up a lot of the truck bed even when not in use, and are usually heavy.

I'm not anti 5th wheel - to the contrary, I think they're great (and they're a LOT easier to hookup vs GN's), but when it comes to stock/horse trailers, most of the above reasons is why you see GN's versus 5'ers.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Question... :?::?: 

Don't many states also require the driver of a "fifth-wheel" to have a Commercial Drivers License?
That gets expensive and you now need to have special DOT medical cards when renewing your license.
You also are held to "higher" standards of driving responsibility...loss of your entire license for less points from moving violations and "0" tolerance for a DUI/DWI or anything of that nature.

I thought that was actually one of the reasons horse trailers went from 5th wheel plates to a ball in the bed...:think:

My friend has a huge LQ horse trailer _{beautiful}_ that her husband has to drive as he has the CDL and she doesn't although she can drive the rig, if she gets caught... $$$$$$ in fines and her insurance goes threw the roof...so she is the passenger when they travel. 
She hooks up & moves it at their farm, but will not be the driver on public roads.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Weights dictate licence requirement, not hitch style.


----------



## Jackets (Nov 3, 2013)

Ok, makes sense to me and answers the question.

In Ontario its a weight class to drive the setup. On the standard car/truck/van license G (here) umm maybe a class 5? for others. the limitations on this class are 
"Any car, van or small truck or combination of vehicle and towed vehicle up to 11,000 kg provided the towed vehicle is not over 4,600 kg"
11,000kg = 24,250.84lb
4,600kg = 10,141.26lb 

If your trailer is more then 4600 total (trailer and load) you need up bump the drivers license class to a A(r) or A 

*"Class A with Condition R: Drivers with a restricted Class A license condition would be prevented from operating a motor vehicle pulling double trailers or a motor vehicle pulling a trailer with air-brakes.
Class A: Any tractor-trailer or combination of motor vehicle and towed vehicles where the towed vehicles exceed a total gross weight of 4,600 kilograms. Can also operate vehicles in Class 'A with Condition R', 'D' and 'G'"*

There is a loop hole for campers to be overweight on the G class as its a Recreational vehicle. I'm not fond of this loop hole. I've recovered to many wrecks in this scenario

*"On July 1, 2011 the Ontario Government gave RV’ers a gift. They have allowed an exemption for those RV’ers who use a pick up truck and fifth wheel configuration but are over the trailer weight limit of 4,600 kg. For most this means they will still enjoy using their class G license as long as they don’t go over their 11, 000 kg gross combined. As soon as the gross combined is over 11, 000 kg you will have to upgrade to a Class A restricted at the very least.
Here are the buts to this new law:
*

*You must have a pick up truck as defined by regulation.*


*Pick up must not weigh over 6,000 kg.*


*Pick up truck is fitted with the original box or replacement box that duplicates the one installed by the manufacturer.*


*Your gross combined can not be more then 11,000 kg.*


*You are towing a fifth wheel Recreational Vehicle.*


*You can not double tow."*


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

not too hard to switch between the 2, they sell conversions between the gooseneck & 5th wheel section for the trailer

actually as I type there is an etrailer.com advertisement that would probably have what you're looking for.

my buddy had a small single rear axle freightliner that in a matter of 15 min we could have the trailer unhooked from his pickup truck (gooseneck), switch out the shaft in the trailer and hooked into the freightliner's 5th wheel


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Take note that many 5th wheel manufacturers prohibit gooseneck converters, and if they find evidence of one being used will void the frame warranty.

GN's transmit a great deal more torsional forces through the front half of the frame of the trailer - think back to the "Lever" portion of your science classes in high school.  

Purpose built GN hitched trailers are designed stronger in the hitch area to handle these forces, but 5th wheels are often built stupidly light and aren't designed to handle them. Some people have used the 5th to GN adapters before and ended up with frame problems.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2013)

If you are looking for a gooseneck hitch, this site really helped me with it a lot. Good information.
Gooseneck Hitches - Goose Neck Hitch For Your Truck


----------

